# GC member t shirt black



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As requested I have put up some of the GC shirts in black. Also added a hoodie option in black as well. We will need 20 to get this order off the ground so have at it. I am placing an order for a few myself

ORDER HERE


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

As I mentioned in the other thread, I have ordered the hoodie! ")


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just ordered my three.

Thanks Scott.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Two more again, thanks Scott!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Just ordered the hoodie.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I caved and got the hoodie as well as the T I ordered before cuz they had 3x XL in the hoodie.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am thinking about the hoodie as well. Says 8 oz heavy blend so not sure what that means. I am hoping its not super thick


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I like a hoodie in the winter. I layer a T-shirt, hoodie and my leather jacket with the zip-in lining and I'm good down to a -20 windy day with that. And I'm layered for walking into the sauna/mall.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Good Lord man, how big are you? 3XL??? I could make a comfortable tent out of that in a pinch.


bluzfish said:


> I caved and got the hoodie as well as the T I ordered before cuz they had 3x XL in the hoodie.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I've ordered a hoodie!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> Good Lord man, how big are you? 3XL??? I could make a comfortable tent out of that in a pinch.


Ha.Ha. Laugh it up funny guy. When I sit around the house, I really sit *around the house*!! Nyuk nyuk nyuk nyuk!

Actually, I order the 3x XL to allow for under-sizing, shrinkage and to allow room to layer up underneath in winter. T-shirts, I just like real loose fitting.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Actually, I forgot about shrinkage. Just modified my order to a 2XL.


bluzfish said:


> Ha.Ha. Laugh it up funny guy. When I sit around the house, I really sit *around the house*!! Nyuk nyuk nyuk nyuk!
> 
> Actually, I order the 3x XL to allow for under-sizing, shrinkage and to allow room to layer up underneath in winter. T-shirts, I just like real loose fitting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Actually, I forgot about shrinkage. Just modified my order to a 2XL.


"like a frightened turtle"

Shrinkage
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BEnKLhi83J8


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn I should of waited for the black ones, anyone wanna trade lol?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

1 of each. .......


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GuitarsCanada said:


> As requested I have put up some of the GC shirts in black. Also added a hoodie option in black as well. We will need 20 to get this order off the ground so have at it. I am placing an order for a few myself
> 
> ORDER HERE
> 
> ...




7 more and this one is launched


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Ordered a hoody and t-shirt!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zurn said:


> Ordered a hoody and t-shirt!


Right on man


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

How do I order a black t-shirt. Cant seem to find the right post. Never mind,just found it. (senior moment) Just ordered. Thanks Scott.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

One of each to go with my other one  we are at 18 of 20


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Personally, I can't wait to get them. A few of each color coming as soon as this one launches


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I just ordered 2 hoodies.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just received a message indicating we reached the 20 unit target.

Groovy. 

I really do get locked into patterns (some might say ruts). I have lots and lots of black Ts.

These will be special though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

May end this one a bit early as well. So anyone wanting in get in


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Was just looking at the window that pops up when you click on "*View sizing & fit chart". *It shows what size you need with your corresponding chest size. That will definitely work for women but for men, I was thinking, maybe they should put the GUT size instead. LOL


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> Was just looking at the window that pops up when you click on "*View sizing & fit chart". *It shows what size you need with your corresponding chest size. That will definitely work for women but for men, I was thinking, maybe they should put the GUT size instead. LOL


Would certainly help in my case


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Would certainly help in my case


Me too!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Ordered a hoodie.:sFun_cheerleader2:Thank you GC.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

...and I have just ordered two Ts and a hoodie! Excellent - I love supporting a good cause AND increasing my wardrobe options!

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I don't see the shipping cost ,is it included ???


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

copperhead said:


> I don't see the shipping cost ,is it included ???


It gets added at checkout I believe


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Thanks .Just ordered the T & a hoodie ....:sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Few days left on this one. Get in before it expires


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I re-opened this one for another 15 days. Original orders will be shipped. Some people hace expressed interest in getting one so now is the time. Need a total of 15 orders to activate it

http://teespring.com/guitarscanadatee


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Shirts going fast on this round. Only 4 more to sell and this order is live


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I received the first order!

Nice summer shirts, I have others similar to that.
They won't shrink.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> I received the first order!
> 
> Nice summer shirts, I have others similar to that.
> They won't shrink.


fantastic man


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

hoodie ordered! tis a sweet deal! (AND finally became a member too..... awesome!)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine arrived today.

The fit is great (mine are mediums) and I like the light weight.

Promise date was on or before August 2.

No complaints here (other than the backwards lettering. How did they F#%k _that _up?)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

We should start a whole new thread of selfies with our t-shirts on!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL not me - mine makes me look like Phil Collins - not the musician but the Dirty Burger guy.

...and quit staring at my belly!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I've had one on all day today, and I have to say that so far, it's an awesome T-shirt.

The medium fits the way I like, snug but not tight. It's nice and long so it stays tucked in my jeans well. It's just a really cozy feeling fabric on the skin.

Mine are actually not really black, more of a dark charcoal, or maybe between that and black if that makes sense.

All that remains to be seen is durability and how they look after a wash or two. With this type of fabric I don't expect any problems.

Glad I popped for three.

Thanks.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have no luck at all. The postal carrier left a card to say I wasn't home for delivery even though I was home all day. So I trekked half way across the city on a crowded bus in 30 degree heat to some far flung postal outlet only to find the package with my hoodie won't be there until tomorrow.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, I sweated my way across the city on the bus again today and picked up my 2x XL hoodie. Just as I feared, it's too short in the sleeves and too tight in the neck. The rest of it fits ok but if it shrinks at all, it will have be regulated to the rag bin.

Oh, well, I should have known better but I was hoping the sizing would be more generous. Maybe I'll post a trivia thread and give them away as prizes.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> Well, I sweated my way across the city on the bus again today and picked up my 2x XL hoodie. Just as I feared, it's too short in the sleeves and too tight in the neck. The rest of it fits ok but if it shrinks at all, it will have be regulated to the rag bin.
> 
> Oh, well, I should have known better but I was hoping the sizing would be more generous. Maybe I'll post a trivia thread and give them away as prizes.


Maybe put it up for sale here ,you never know it could fit someone else.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> Well, I sweated my way across the city on the bus again today and picked up my 2x XL hoodie. Just as I feared, it's too short in the sleeves and too tight in the neck. The rest of it fits ok but if it shrinks at all, it will have be regulated to the rag bin.
> 
> Oh, well, I should have known better but I was hoping the sizing would be more generous. Maybe I'll post a trivia thread and give them away as prizes.


Hang on to it I ordered a 3 x hoodie. May be way too big


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hang on to it I ordered a 3 x hoodie. May be way too big


That's my size! I didn't see it as an option when I ordered. I would have ordered a T as well in 3x.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> That's my size! I didn't see it as an option when I ordered. I would have ordered a T as well in 3x.


The tees only came in 2x but the hoodies went to 3x I won't get it for a few weeks probably as it was on this last order


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The tees only came in 2x but the hoodies went to 3x I won't get it for a few weeks probably as it was on this last order


Ah, I don't know how I missed that. I always wear a t-shirt, black hoodie and lined leather jacket for my winter wear here in Edmonton. Let me know how the 3x fits. If it's too big, I'll trade you for my 2x hoodie AND I'll throw in a 2x beige T to sweeten the deal!

(BTW just an aside, how come my feedback score doesn't always show any more?)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I received my 2 black t's and my hoodie yesteday. The black t-shirts are exactly like the beige ones, great material but I find them too long as I don't like to tuck them in. The hoodie is kinda wierd, I'm a big hoodie user and the neck hole on this one is way too tight. Other than that, it's a pretty thick material that will be handy in the cold winter months. If someone ordered a X-large or XX-Large that they find too big, I would be willing to trade.

Cheers!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Also got my hoodie. Fits perfectly and love the orange on black letters. Really stands out.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I got my hoodies today, look great, only problem is my fat head found the neck hole a bit tight.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I got the hoodie and second t in the mail today. The 3x hoodie was the right size for me. It is smaller than what you would normally see in a 3x imo


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I received my hoodies today too, good to go!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

got my hoodie today & it rawks! worth the wait!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hoodie Arrived !!!


----------

